# Pinairun ha franqueado los 1.000



## Gévy

¡Mi enhorabuena, Pinairun!

Llegar a los 1.000 no es tan fácil como se piensa... pero los siguientes miles pasan a toda prisa.

Gracias por esos mensajes simpáticos y siempre muy atinados.¡A por más!

Es un placer tenerte entre nosotros.  

Bisous,

Gévy​


----------



## Paquita

Sin ruido pero sí con eficacia nos regalas a diario tus aportes magníficos y tu sentido del humor.

Gracias a ti y que tu objetivo sea éste para que sigamos disfrutando de tu presencia entre nosotros.

Felicidades y besos. ​ 
Paquita


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1.000 aportes, Pinairun. 
Ya decía yo que algo se celebraba por ahí...  

Jordi 
*


----------



## irene.acler

*¡Enhorabuena! * 
*Últimamente hemos coincidido un poquito, asi que te agradezco por toda tu ayuda. *

*Irene*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicitaciones por tus primeros 1.000!
Ojalá siga aumentando tu cuenta que siempre da mucho gusto leer tus mensajes.
Cordial saludo
A.A.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Felicidades por tus primeros ....

Estamos encantados de reunirnos para una fiesta monumental: champán a ...,  que no falten los ..., las ..., la ...,  y todos tus ...

Gracias por estar con nosotros.
Un beso


----------



## Tina.Irun

Zorionak por tus primeros 1.000.

Hemos tenido que coincidir en este foro para conocernos.
Me alegró tu llegada pero aún más que te hayas quedado
con nosotros. 
Tu aportación es valiosa y espero que tengamos pronto la ocasión 
de festejar los 2.000.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Pinairun

Hemos coincidido muy poquito pero me alegro un montón de que estés entre nosotros.

Felicidades por tus primeros mil... y a por los siguientes

Zorionak

Alexa


----------



## Pinairun

No sabía de la existencia de esta página, así que si no me lo sugiere Paquit& hoy,  habría seguido sin responderos. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos por vuestras felicitaciones y por vuestras palabras de ánimo.

Para mí es una gozada colaborar con todos vosotros y espero poder continuar haciéndolo, ¡pero juntos, eh!

Muchas gracias de nuevo
Un beso a todos


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Pinarium, por haber llegado a tus primeros 1000!!


----------



## Pinairun

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Felicitaciones Pinarium, por haber llegado a tus primeros 1000!!


 

Gracias, Inés.
A ver si algún día te alcanzo.

Gracias a todos vosotros.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *Pina*!
Sigue así.


----------



## Pinairun

Muchas gracias, Víctor.
Espero disfrutar de vosotros por mucho tiempo.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Punky Zoé

Un peu de français (mon espagnol est toujours déficient ) dans cette page pour ma presque voisine qui fait quelques incursions dans le FS. 

*   Félicitations Pinairun !    (un beso )*​


----------



## Pinairun

Punky Zoé said:


> Un peu de français (mon espagnol est toujours déficient ) dans cette page pour ma presque voisine qui fait quelques incursions dans le FS.
> 
> * Félicitations Pinairun !  (un beso )*​


 

Merci, merci beaucoup, Zoé
Moi, si j'étais sage, je n'oserais jamais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pinairun said:


> Merci, merci beaucoup, Zoé
> Moi, si j'étais sage, je n'oserais jamais.


Ce serait dommage ...


----------



## Mangato

Felicidades por los primeros 1000. Espero que pronto podamos felicitarte los siguientes.

Saludos muy cordiales.

Mangato


----------



## Pinairun

Mangato said:


> Felicidades por los primeros 1000. Espero que pronto podamos felicitarte los siguientes.
> 
> Saludos muy cordiales.
> 
> Mangato


 

Muchas gracias, Mangato

Con compañeros como vosotros es todo un placer.
Un saludo cordial


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Effectivement, Pinairun est aussi lisible sur le FS ! 
Déjà ton 1er K ? Féloches ! 
Que dirais-tu d'un avatar (*) pour fêter ça ?  

Tchin !

(*) Euh... ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport.  Mais c'est à ça que ton pseudo me fait penser à chaque fois que je le rencontre. Alors n'hésite pas à en demander un sur mesure si besoin.


----------



## Nanon

¡¡¡Estos 1000 de Pinairun sí que no me los pierdo!!!
Mil felicidades y que sean mil incursiones más.
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Pinairun

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Effectivement, Pinairun est aussi lisible sur le FS !
> Déjà ton 1er K ? Féloches !
> Que dirais-tu d'un avatar (*) pour fêter ça ?
> 
> Tchin !
> 
> (*) Euh... ça n'a peut-être aucun rapport.  Mais c'est à ça que ton pseudo me fait penser à chaque fois que je le rencontre. Alors n'hésite pas à en demander un sur mesure si besoin.


 
Malgré mes efforts, j'ai beaucoup du mal à m'exprimer en français, donc je te remercie doublement tes "féloches".

Hem, un avatar très rafraîchissant!  Je suis enchantée de te faire y penser, mais je ne sais... où est le rapport?

Merci à nouveau. À bientôt!


----------



## Pinairun

Nanon said:


> ¡¡¡Estos 1000 de Pinairun sí que no me los pierdo!!!
> Mil felicidades y que sean mil incursiones más.
> ¡Un abrazo!


 

Muchísimas gracias por venir.

Un abrazo


----------



## lamartus

Tarde, tarde, casi 300 tarde pero veo que aún estáis de fiesta .
*¡Enhorabuena por tus 1000 (y pico)! *
Espero que estés por aquí todos los miles que desees aportando todos tus conocimientos. Gracias.


Salud.​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pinairun said:


> [...] Hem, un avatar très rafraîchissant!  Je suis enchantée de te faire y penser, mais je ne sais... où est le rapport? [...]


C'est que je prononce dans ma tête ton pseudo avec tilde : piña... donc, imanquablement je pense à piña colada.  (quoi, pensée de poivrote ? )

[ *te faire y penser => t'y faire penser ]


----------

